#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【已解決】 文字取代(經討論確定不開發)

## 護狼_龍城悍將

就好像word中的找尋與取代功能,
找出文中不必要的字用空格取代,
把不是全形的標點一次過用取代全部修改,
會方便很多。

----------


## yoching

不是很清楚你的用意~~~是否有實際的說明。

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

就好像這張圖中的功能,如在文版要求用全形,可以立即在這兒更改,
或是發現全文中有幾個相同的錯字,也可以一次性解決。

----------


## yoching

請站長定奪該功能是否需要開發，原則上是不太建議。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

感覺這功能可有可無～

實用性或許不大，因為在發文前，先自行仔細審視幾次算是一個作家的基本

雖然我自己也不常辦到（汗

但既然技術維護人員不太建議，是怕影響到系統吧？

----------


## wingwolf

既然Word里有這個功能，那麼直接用Word達到豈不是更快捷又容易？
記事本、寫字板等windows基本配置軟件里也有查找和替換功能
包括其他系統也存在類似的又小又方便的軟件

如果只是發小說等需要（而非*每篇*文章都想搜一遍替一遍）
那用這些電腦自帶小軟件來修改就更方便快速了


因此不建議在網站上開發這個功能
似乎對網站速度也是種負擔

----------


## 狼王白牙

不建議自動轉換
因為自動轉換會減少排版的自由度
而且狼之樂園的所見即所得編輯器已經足以將整篇 Word 文章貼上來而保持原貌
建議先不要開發新功能，而以恢復舊部落格資料為下一優先
以及勳章及貨幣功能為次要優先

至於舊系統之資料處理，我來想辦法做電腦處理
如有重要資訊，請大家先以編輯的方式解決
感謝浩瀚星空站長的協助

----------

